# Roleplaying Forums > Roleplay Of The Week >  Roleplay of the Week - 10/07/17

## .Karma.

You are cordially invited to Mr. Gaunt’s mansion for a ghoulishly delightful contest. Take a right after the rotting oak tree, following the fangtastic flickering street lights but if you reach the bootiful graveyard…you’ve gone too far. There is no need to dress up, just be yourself, whatever that may be. If you manage to stay within the land of the living the house until sunrise, Mr. Gaunt himself will award you one wish. Anything your heart desires, as long as you survive win. 

There is something just a little off about that haunted mansion and something very off about that Mr. Gaunt. But the temptation of wish granting abilities or even just a large sum of money…Well is it enough to spike your curiosity this Halloween?

FACADE: AN RPA MEMBER (HALLOWEEN) EVENT

----------

